# Endagr8's Robc-esque Fossorial Enclosures



## Endagr8 (Jul 11, 2011)

Here are some five gallon enclosures I put together for obligate burrowers with modifications to the dimensions of the Robc style door pieces. Unfortunately, none of these are occupied at the moment. I do regret drilling holes in the acrylic for ventilation. Comments/criticism appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Big B (Jul 11, 2011)

Those look very nice, them holes look a bit big.


----------



## cnapple (Jul 11, 2011)

Big B said:


> Those look very nice, them holes look a bit big.


I agree with both comments. Could you add screen of some sort maybe?


----------



## Endagr8 (Jul 11, 2011)

Big B said:


> Those look very nice, them holes look a bit big.


Thanks. 


cnapple said:


> I agree with both comments. Could you add screen of some sort maybe?


They're half an inch, which is just big enough for an adult male _B. dubia_ to fit through, unfortunately. A fat enough female _B. dubia_ wouldn't stand a chance though, and neither would the tarantulas I would house in them. And I wish I would have done screen when I built these. At the time I didn't want to shell out the extra money for the aluminum mesh vents. I regretted that decision as soon as nearly thirty _H. lividum_ spiderlings escaped one night. If my _B. dubia_ colony ever ails enough to where I have to resort to feeding off males I might just Saran wrap the bottom holes at every feeding. If I ever attempt to breed any of the inhabitants of these tanks, I'll probably hot glue in some mesh if I can't just snag the sac from the female. 

I'm gonna keep an eye out for good deals on _H. gigas_, _P. muticus_, _E. murinus_, _E. cyanognathus_, _H. lividum_, and _H. schmidti_ females so I can finally put some animals in these tanks!


----------



## flamesbane (Jul 12, 2011)

Great looking tanks! If they were mine I would probably remove about an inch of substrate. I am afraid your burrowers will pile substrate against you door, which will a pain when you try to open it.


----------



## Endagr8 (Jul 12, 2011)

flamesbane said:


> Great looking tanks! If they were mine I would probably remove about an inch of substrate. I am afraid your burrowers will pile substrate against you door, which will a pain when you try to open it.


Thanks for the suggestion! This was indeed an issue when one of these housed a MF _H. vonworthi_. I started a burrow right next to the plexiglass so I could see all the excavation to come. Every time I would open the door bits of peat moss would fall out. But when one of them was occupied by _H. lividum_, this wasn't an issue, since I started a pre-burrow directly in the center of the tank.


----------



## Miami Cracker (Jul 15, 2011)

Try hot glueing stainless steel screen over the vent holes ...you can cut the screen to fit perfectly and just be carefule with the glue gun and it will look great.......thats what I do for all of mine.........


----------

